# My Brother GF has lost her baby



## punk_chick

I found out today that my brothers girlfriend has lost her baby, she was 7 months and obviously has had to give birth knowing that she's never going to hear he baby cry or get to hold her. I have personally suffered a miscarrige but it was at 13 weeks and even though it hit me hard I was able to get through it. The thing is I don't know what to say to her or my brother that is going to help, nothing I say will bring Livvy back :nope:


----------



## wintersdream

I'm sorry i don't really hav any advice, the best thing you can do is to be there when they need you but not be over bearing, let them know that you are there anytime anyday and let them come to you x


----------



## punk_chick

I rang my brother and told him if Charlotte needs anything she's got my number or she can BBM me if shes not up to talking, I'm available anytime.


----------



## BabyBoyle

So sorry to hear, best of luck to them both that the labour goes smoothly.

She CAN hold baby, and spend as long as she wants with baby, make sure she knows that.. I had my 17wk old baby for 25 hours, lots of cuddles and kisses. Not much, but it may bring her some comfort to know.

Thoughts with you all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## netty

my brothers wife lost her baby at 20 weeks n january :cry:

it is so hard to know what to say or do.
I sent a blank card and wrote a verse in but alos text them to say I am here anytime.
It was easier to text for them than to talk.

I have since seen them and had along chat and cry together abd talked about their baby - my nephew Jacob.

so sorry for your familys loss :hugs:


----------



## MaevesMummy

punk_chick said:


> I found out today that my brothers girlfriend has lost her baby, she was 7 months and obviously has had to give birth knowing that she's never going to hear he baby cry or get to hold her. I have personally suffered a miscarrige but it was at 13 weeks and even though it hit me hard I was able to get through it. The thing is I don't know what to say to her or my brother that is going to help, nothing I say will bring Livvy back :nope:

Let her know you are there, tell her you dont know what to say, and nothing you can say will make anything better. The worst things I have had said to me are
everything happens for a reason
I know exactly how you feel 
God had a plan
it wasnt meant to be.

You could buy little Livvy a teddy bear, and perhaps a packet of forget-me-nots.
A card with her name on, with a message to your niece.
All these things made me feel like Maeve was loved and cared for .
I am so sorry for all your family xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LittleAngel09

:hugs:


----------



## MrsT2B

So sorry for all of you.

:hugs:


----------

